# Abcd



## Mmaris17 (Dec 8, 2012)

....


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

I have no advice and I hope you figure things out. Hugs mama!


----------



## edensmom (May 11, 2013)

I was going to post something similar about my 19mo old girl. She has never liked to have her yoni wiped, but this last week she has been more upset and adamant about it. She also had a high fever this week, but though it lasted the day and night, it was gone by the next morning. I noticed she wasn't peeing much, but now that seems back to normal.

I wish there was a good checklist of things to rule out or be aware of for yoni health. Given how terrible poopy diapers are for that area, I feel like I never know how to assess if something is going on for her. I guess the only feedback I've gotten is that if something was really wrong it would be much more obvious than the signs I seem to pick up on. UTI's case quick and prolonged sickness/fever.

I don't know about your DD but I think we are dealing with teething and general overall discomfort. her appetite is low and she's extra clingy, bit of diarrhea.


----------

